# JSF dataScroller und DataModel



## gdi_ra_pro (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mein Problem ist so:

ich habe eine Liste, die 30 Objekten enthällt. ich darstelle sie mit hilfe von <t:dataTable> und lässe 10 Objekte pro Seite anzeigen und mit hilfe von <t:datascroller> kann ich durch die Seiten navigieren. das läuft reibungslos. meine List ist vom Typ Arraylist.


das Problem fängt an, wenn meine Liste vom Typ DataModell ist, der DataScroller kann nur die erste Seite rechtig anzeigen, die anderen Seiten sind dann leer obwol meine liste gar nicht leer ist.

kann jemand mir helfen?

Danke schön.


----------



## gdi_ra_pro (1. Aug 2007)

kann mir Niemand helfen ?


----------



## ARadauer (1. Aug 2007)

poste mal ein bischen code


----------

